# Sumador de dos complemento [multisim]



## dyrschatten (May 31, 2010)

Hola necesito hacer un sumador de dos numeros de 4 bits en dos complemento, la idea es que tengo que pasar los valores a dos displays de 7 segmentos uno que muestra el signo y el otro el numero, ademas de un led que se encienda cuando ocurra overflow, pero tengo un problema cada vez que sumo dos numeros negativos. Aca dejo el circuito por si alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola dyrschatten

Qué quieres decir “dos números de 4 bits en DOS COMPLEMENTO” ?
Cómo le indicas a tu sumador que el número a sumar es negativo ?
Por qué tienes conectado a tierra el Carry In y El Carry Out del 74HC283 ?
Por qué tienes circuitos de 2 Volts, 4 Volts y 5 Volts ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dyrschatten (Jun 1, 2010)

> Qué quieres decir “dos números de 4 bits en DOS COMPLEMENTO” ?


que estan escrito en notacion dos complemento o complemento a dos
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complemento_a_dos


> Cómo le indicas a tu sumador que el número a sumar es negativo ?


El primero de los cuatro bits indica el signo del numero a sumar si es uno es negativo si es cero es positivo, y los otros 3 bits indican el valor absoluto del numero en cuestion


> Por qué tienes conectado a tierra el Carry In y El Carry Out del 74HC283 ?


por que por el momento no son necesarios, supongo que necesitare el carry out lo debere ocupar para el overflow pero todavia no lo he hecho


> Por qué tienes circuitos de 2 Volts, 4 Volts y 5 Volts ?


quizas por aca anda mi pifia mas que nada esta asi por que estoy tratando de hacer la sumulacion con los integrados que voy a ocupar,vere que pasa con los genericos

---Edit---
Estuve jugando un rato y no encontre el sumador en 5 volts ni el bcd to 7 segment en 4 volts, asi que no se que hacer


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola dyrschatten

Quiere decir, por tu mensaje anterior, que al 74283 solo llegarán 3 Bit’s para cada operando a “sumar” ya que uno de los 4 Bit’s representará el signo de la magnitud. Además las 2 magnitudes(Números) estarán complementados a 2; Cierto ?.

O entendí mal ?

Tal vez lo que pretendes hacer es una resta ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dyrschatten (Jun 1, 2010)

La idea es que como los dos numeros de 4 bits estan en 2-complemento seria la suma de dos numeros de un rango [-8,7] y el resultado que me sirve es aquel que esta tb en ese rango, si me salgo de ese rango estare en overflow, lo cual sera indicado por el led.
Por ejemplo si sumo 7+7=14
pero en 2-complemento
  0111
+0111
=1110
pero 1110 en dos complemento es -2 luego este resultado esta erroneo y ocurrio un overflow.

ahora si sumo 2+(-4)=-2
en 2-complemento
0010
+1100
=1110
y este resultado si esta bien.


---- Edit ----
Al final no me resulto en multisim pero si en el Digital works, por si a alguien le interesa les subo el circuito. Igual me agradaria que resultara en el multisim considerando que es el que mas uso.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola dyrschatten

Pues hazlo en multisim tal y cual está en Digital Works y de seguro funcionará.
No mezcles familias de IC’s, utiliza puros MOS o TTL y para el mismo voltaje de alimentación.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

